
A minecraft map viewer implemented in pure Javascript and WebGL - jemeshsu
https://github.com/quantsni/JS-Minecraft-Map-Viewer
======
yellowbkpk
Here's a clickable link: <http://osm.mapki.com/JS-Minecraft-Map-Viewer/>

... Chrome was giving me security errors when I loaded it locally.

------
exch
Chrome 11.0.696.68 (0) seems to have some objections to the drag & drop
functionality. Dragging a .mcr file onto the appropriate region on the page
has Chrome download the file.

------
bentruyman
Try it again. There were some minor bugs causing the thing to asplode. Seems
to be fixed with the latest pull request.

Also, you'll probably have to drop this thing on a virtual host. Local
filesystem restrictions seem to break it also.

------
NewHighScore
I'm using Chrome 12.0.742.53 and I have tried this both locally and through a
webserver and all I am getting is loading.

~~~
NewHighScore
OK, I figured it out. It was working but I needed to use the arrow keys and
the mouse to move to find the right view. If you are too far away the land
disappears.

Here is a screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/SkYHs.jpg>

------
etherealG
any chance of getting a demo version up on a url?

~~~
pilif
it's client-side only. You can just clone the repo and open index.html in your
browser

------
hartror
Demo anywhere?

~~~
zer0her0
yea on your computer ;). though screenshot(s) would be nice.

